# two mufflers?



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

The one down the center is a resonator and the one behind the rear seats is the actual muffler.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here's an exploded illustration; #10 is muffler and #11 is resonator: http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1004071P03-020.JPG


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

what is #16


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

catalytic converter

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## sp33doe (Sep 6, 2011)

What are the consequences removing the resonator and do a straight pipe/


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

sp33doe said:


> What are the consequences removing the resonator and do a straight pipe/


more noise, for better or worse
just don't go too big, and make sure you still have a muffler and cat on it


----------



## sp33doe (Sep 6, 2011)

Just thinking removing just the resonator


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

sp33doe said:


> Just thinking removing just the resonator


you shouldnt have any issues with removing just the resonator and replacing that small part with a straight pipe. You'll likely have to weld it though as I think it's all one peice


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

has anyone ever done this? i have been wanting to do this to mine for a while and was just waiting for a sound clip of how much louder it makes the car.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

bubby2411 said:


> has anyone ever done this? i have been wanting to do this to mine for a while and was just waiting for a sound clip of how much louder it makes the car.


not on this forum, no one has JUST removed the silencer and replaced with straight pipes. there are a few people who have done full exhausts though


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah i didn't want to do a full exhuast i was just thinking about removing the silencer it would be easier and not as loud. i just want a little bit more of a sound than it has.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I know that a resonator on a vehicle mounted gasoline powered generator makes about a 1 decibel difference in the sound, and soften the putt-putt-putt sound. Might be a little more for a resonator on a vehicle exhaust system. Years ago I had an Opel that ran without a resonator. It was noticeably louder, but not obnoxiously so. For me, removing the resonator would defeat one of the reasons that I chose a Cruze. It's one of the quietest vehicles in it's class because of the sound deadening built into it.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> The one down the center is a resonator and the one behind the rear seats is the actual muffler.


thats one huge resonator and it's going to be replaced with a straight pipe for sure. all i want is some turbo sound. not srt4 loud but just a little bit. thanks for the info by the way


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

bubby2411 said:


> yeah i didn't want to do a full exhuast i was just thinking about removing the silencer it would be easier and not as loud. i just want a little bit more of a sound than it has.


if/when you get this done let me know how much it cost you. please and thanks!


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> if/when you get this done let me know how much it cost you. please and thanks!



i will let you know for sure! but i am uncertain if i want to do this yet. it wouldnt cost me much all i would have to do is buy the pipe from an autoparts store and the one i go to i only have to pay what they pay for it so it wouldnt be that much of a cost.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

oh so you get the hook up lol nice. im hoping that it wouldnt cost any more than $50 at a cheap muffler shop. if i had my own welding machine i would do it by myself for sure!


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha its nice when you have your own machine


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Cost me $300 for cat back with dual exhaust NOT INCLUDING THE MUFFLER(that was $80)


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

That's for the flowmaster one though not just a straight pipe down the center


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

> Cost me $300 for cat back with dual exhaust NOT INCLUDING THE MUFFLER(that was $80)


I paid $300 for 2.5" SS cat back with a flow master on an LTZ. Much cheaper than what magna/borla is offering. Sound is great, no rice.

Tre'


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone know what size pipe I should get and how long of one to replace the Resantor?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

mzodarg said:


> I paid $300 for 2.5" SS cat back with a flow master on an LTZ. Much cheaper than what magna/borla is offering. Sound is great, no rice.
> 
> Tre'


Do you have any video or sound clips of your exhaust? 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

bubby2411 said:


> Anyone know what size pipe I should get and how long of one to replace the Resantor?


pipe is 2.5 and the resonator is bolt-in. you can either cut flanges off and put em on the straight pipe or just eliminate the flanges and weld/clamp the straight pipe in. all depends on how you wanna do it. It would prob be smart to keep the flanges though just in case you have to take your ride to the dealership that way you can just bolt the resonator back in.


----------



## Chevy13 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol...


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Did anyone end up doing this? Does it sound much different? Was considering doing this.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I haven't gotten to it yet been to busy with work and everything else I really want to get it done though


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I found this vid on youtube, the guy says he has a muffler delete (not sure if that means the resonator or the actual muffler):

2011 CHEVY CRUZE 1.4 TURBO K&N INTAKE AND MUFFLER DELETE - YouTube

Sounds a little bit "throatier".


----------



## xxxxxxxxderoid (May 11, 2012)

hey guys,
im doing the rear muffler delete this afternoon.
i think the rear muffler delete will give you the slighlty louder sound without the drone that you might get deleting the resonator.
will let you know how it went as soon as its done.

EDIT: went around to some exhaust shop yesterday to get this done. i thought it would cost around $60 but they were charging $120-$130 for the muffler delete. found another place that will do it for $100 or put on a canon style muffler for $150-$170. think i might go with that instead.
anyways once whatever is done i will let you guys know


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Cool, let us know when you get something done.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I vote to just sawzall it off.  that's free lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## xxxxxxxxderoid (May 11, 2012)

alright guys did the rear muffler delete last night and it is great.
i got a little bit more noise but nothing over the top. 
my wife could hardly tell the difference as i can still hear the k&n intake over the exhaust.
even at the exhaust shop after it was done the guys thought it would be alot louder and they even offered to take out the resonator aswell but i didnt want it to loud so if your after a mild increase in niose without waking the neighbours then this would be the way to go


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice, post a video if you can.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

deroid said:


> i can still hear the k&n intake over the exhaust.
> even at the exhaust shop after it was done the guys thought it would be alot louder


yeah it still has the two cats and the resonator which is prob why its not as loud. Video good sir! 



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

just ordered parts to delete rear muffler and run a pipe out the back. Parts should be here this week and i will post a video of what it sounds like before and after!


----------



## Wizard Sleeves (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought a magnaflow (P/N 15070) single out cat back exhaust (with resonator delete) off of ebay the other day for $410 free shipping and an Injen Cai for $212 free shipping. They arrived today and they only took about and hour and a half to install. The magnaflow exhaust is much louder than the stock but subtle not over the top. With the CAI you can definitely tell a difference in the engine bay as far a sound goes. Together the CAI and exhaust make for a much more responsive car. It has a good sound but does not sound too ricer. I am very pleased. Now I just need to send a data log out and hopefully get an update for my tune.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Wizard Sleeves said:


> I bought a magnaflow (P/N 15070) single out cat back exhaust (with resonator delete) off of ebay the other day for $410 free shipping and an Injen Cai for $212 free shipping. They arrived today and they only took about and hour and a half to install. The magnaflow exhaust is much louder than the stock but subtle not over the top. With the CAI you can definitely tell a difference in the engine bay as far a sound goes. Together the CAI and exhaust make for a much more responsive car. It has a good sound but does not sound too ricer. I am very pleased. Now I just need to send a data log out and hopefully get an update for my tune.


Dang that's a good price!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

So is that exhaust much noticeably louder than stock. I don't want crazy but I wanna know where by money went after installed. How is it inside the cab?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bruteforce (Mar 23, 2012)

If I remove the muffler, and resonator, will it look and sound like a diesel truck? I want it to sound like a helicopter engine, and blow smoke like a freight train. Sarcasm of course.


----------



## xxxxxxxxderoid (May 11, 2012)

ok got a clip.

holden cruze muffler delete - YouTube

it doesnt do it justice but i will take more and of some inside and let you know when its posted


----------

